# FPS problem



## NPG (8. Mai 2013)

Hi, Leute
ich habe mein pc komplett wieder hergestellt, hab ne 660 ti drin und hab bei wot NUR 6 FPS 
bringt ne neu installation von WOT vieleicht was?


----------



## Promized (8. Mai 2013)

Hi,

tritt das Problem nur bei bestimmten Maps auf oder hast du immer grundsätzlich nur 6 FPS? Wenn du den PC neu aufgesetzt hast: Hast du denn schon komplett von allem die neuesten Treiber drufgespielt?

Wenn ja, würde ich es mit einer Neuinstallation versuchen, schaden kann es schließlich nie.


----------



## Yan04 (8. Mai 2013)

Wie sieht denn der Rest vom System aus?
Hast du vielleicht irgentwelche extreme Kantenglättungen an?


----------



## NPG (8. Mai 2013)

so WOT neu installiert und kein FPS/ping problem mehr.


----------

